# Chance to be a hero - Looking for a high quality pepper mill



## erickso1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Everytime we go to the store my wife laments about the fact that she can't find a high quality pepper mill. Frankly my bar for being a kitchen hero is pretty low, and I figured the fine folks on here have a preference. 

So what kind of pepper mill should I get? Or what should I look for?

TIA.


----------



## Bef (Mar 9, 2015)

One word: Peugeot.


----------



## nwdel (Mar 9, 2015)

Bef said:


> One word: Peugeot.



+1


----------



## Zwiefel (Mar 9, 2015)

Bef said:


> One word: Peugeot.





nwdel said:


> +1



Since my favorite is no longer being made, I recently got this one:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000I1X4YA/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I prefer a crank style like this, much less fatiguing. Peugeot are very nicely made too.


----------



## RobinW (Mar 9, 2015)

Unicorn Magnum.


----------



## Namaxy (Mar 9, 2015)

Unicorn mills are very high quality. I'm also very partial to Vic Firth, because of a childhood connection. Very well made also.

**Edit - Vic Firth sold their gourmet product business (looks like around 2013) and their actual mill no longer makes the product. The company that took over the business is 'Fletchers Mill'. although the product line looks the same, I think they are made in a different shop, so I can't comment on the quality.


----------



## Chifunda (Mar 9, 2015)

Never used a Peugeot so I can't comment on them, but I've used the hell out of my Unicorn and it's never let me down. Between dry rubs and Cajun dishes we go through a heap of black pepper.


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 9, 2015)

The Unicorn is a fantastic grinder, especially if you like high-volume production. And the grind adjustment goes so coarse you can use it to just 'crack' peppercorns if desired. The aesthetics are love-it-or-hate-it, though. My wife uses a lot of black pepper and likes it very course; the Unicorn is her favorite mill.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Mar 9, 2015)

+1 on the Peugot (haven't used the Unicorn but have heard good things) - but here is a link to a nice article that may be of some help / value .... they do a very thorough job IMO and give their references which I look for in reviews ...

http://thesweethome.com/reviews/best-pepper-mill/


----------



## Adrian (Mar 9, 2015)

Don't know if you can get these in the US: http://www.manufactum.de/salzmuehle-buche-keramikmahlwerk-p1397293/?c=175679

Ceramic grinder and very high performance ranging from very course to very fine. 
Ceramic is more important with salt if for example you are using moist salts such as Sel de Gris.


----------



## Seth (Mar 9, 2015)

Unicorn is nice but super high output. I use it for cooking but not so much for the table. I like Wm. Bounds also which has ceramic grinders which means you can use it for salt as well.


----------



## Bill13 (Mar 9, 2015)

The Unicorn Magnum has been our go to for about 8 years. My only complaint is that the nut that is tightened and loosened to change the grins is always loosening, meaning larger pieces. It's gotten to the point where out of habit I jut check it every time. 

It can grind an amazing amount of pepper with little effort, we carry ours from the stove to the table every dinner - really should just get another one :biggrin:.


----------



## Bill13 (Mar 9, 2015)

So this thread got me off my a## and I called Unicorn to order another magnum for the kitchen and brought up the loosening grind adjustment issue. They were great and are including another cross bar kit to fix the problem no charge. Love companies with great customer service.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 9, 2015)

More love here for my olivewood Vic Firth.


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 9, 2015)

Had a few Peugeots, nice for use at the table, but in the kitchen I have not seen anything more functional than the U. Magnum. 

Stefan


----------



## Lucretia (Mar 9, 2015)

I have a Zassenhaus and a Peugeot. Hardly ever use the Peugeot. I much prefer the crank handle on the Zassenhaus--get a lot of pepper without a lot of effort. The Peugeot I find very uncomfortable--hard on the wrists if you're going for more than a twist or so of pepper. Wish the Zassenhaus held more peppercorns--it gets refilled pretty regularly. Very tempted to try a Unicorn.


----------



## Lucretia (Mar 9, 2015)

Is this for use at the table, in the kitchen, or both?


----------



## erickso1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Lucretia said:


> Is this for use at the table, in the kitchen, or both?



This would be for use in both settings. Usually just the wife, me, 3 year old and 7 month old.


----------



## brianh (Mar 9, 2015)

+1 for Unicorn Magnum.


----------



## daveb (Mar 9, 2015)

Was reading this before I replied (novel concept I know). Not too surprised to see my setup already mentioed. Unicorn in kitchen, one white, one black, Peugeots on the table.

Interesting to read about Vic Firth. I was intrigued with the Boston Symphony (?) And drum stick connection and ordered a couple of his rolling pins several years ago. Very well done. Chatoyance even. I gifted a French pin recently and it was an inanimate stick.


----------



## gic (Mar 9, 2015)

theSweethome a site I really like says Peugeot


----------



## Mrmnms (Mar 9, 2015)

I had Peugeot mills for a long time. My 2 go to mills are a Peppermate for the table, and a Unicorn on the counter.


----------



## hypnos (Mar 9, 2015)

Cole and Mason Derwent Precision Gourmet Pepper Mill


----------



## mc2442 (Mar 9, 2015)

Another vote for the Unicorn Magnum, I use both the pepper and salt mills. More function over forms however, you could find much more attractive ones for the table.


----------



## EdipisReks (Mar 10, 2015)

Bef said:


> One word: Peugeot.



I have a couple Peugeots. I greatly prefer my WM Bounds. Much better made.


----------



## panda (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## EdipisReks (Mar 10, 2015)

panda said:


>



This is choice number two, after the WM Bounds.


----------



## RobinW (Mar 10, 2015)

So, the unicorn mill grinding mech is made by Trespade in Italy. I do not know if they run a special production for them, but it looks the same. If one does not like the high output of the unicorn trespade also makes their own mills http://trespade.co.uk/catalog/trespade . I have (but not yet tried) one of their new classic range and they have a grinding mech that is smaller in diameter than the unicorn.

Thus, for table use, the Trespade branded products may be a good alternative to the unicorn. Oh yeah, if one does not appreciate having plastic the trespade ones are painted wood.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 10, 2015)

when i bought my house, i was broke. i found a William Bounds on a clearance table. it is smaller, about 7" tall, and has a crank handle. it wasnt one of the cool whimsical ones . i got this (kinda ugly) one as my "temporary" grinder. but to be honest, i cant hate it at all. it is pretty bombproof. the size adjustment thing works really well. it dumps a bunch of pepper if i want it to. not like a Unicorn Mag, but i'm pretty happy with it.

one day, i'll loose that nut on the top. it is dumb. they made it perfectly spherical. you undo it, set it on the table, and it will creep away at the tiniest slope. my house is old..the floors quit being perfectly plumb sometime in the 50's.

it is a good mill. i feel good recommending a William Bounds.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 10, 2015)

I think they all suck. I have have a half dozen unicorn mills because they're supposed to the best. They may be better than all others, if say, they are the best of the worst. 

Their designs have major design flaws. On the Magnum, the adjustment screw loosens up after a couple dozen cranks. The knob itself is loosey goosey and are really only suited for course grinding. The grind knob is smooth plastic and even a slightly moist hand will slip or it take great effort to turn. The knob needs some sort of knurling for better grip. Ten years ago I mentioned this to them, guess they didn't agree with me. Also, even the Magnum doesn't grind a lot of pepper when cranked. Think I'm wrong, grind me one gram of black tellicherry , and report back (after you rest your arm of course) how long that took. 

I say, all pepper mills suck.


----------



## Mrmnms (Mar 10, 2015)

No perfect device. cheap coffee grinder is great for quantity spice grinds.


----------



## Adrian (Mar 10, 2015)

I must admit I am kind of with Mucho Bocho here. Despite my earlier recommendation I quite like a pestle and mortar. Does the job fine and dandy. And you can grind whatever you like in it in small quantities.


----------



## strumke (Mar 10, 2015)

hypnos said:


> Cole and Mason Derwent Precision Gourmet Pepper Mill



+1, I like this one. Consistent grind but not the highest output


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 10, 2015)

nwdel said:


> +1



x10


----------



## daveb (Mar 10, 2015)

Mucho Bocho said:


> I think they all suck. I have have a half dozen unicorn mills because they're supposed to the best. They may be better than all others, if say, they are the best of the worst.
> 
> Their designs have major design flaws. On the Magnum, the adjustment screw loosens up after a couple dozen cranks. The knob itself is loosey goosey and are really only suited for course grinding. The grind knob is smooth plastic and even a slightly moist hand will slip or it take great effort to turn. The knob needs some sort of knurling for better grip. Ten years ago I mentioned this to them, guess they didn't agree with me. Also, even the Magnum doesn't grind a lot of pepper when cranked. Think I'm wrong, grind me one gram of black tellicherry , and report back (after you rest your arm of course) how long that took.
> 
> I say, all pepper mills suck.



Dennis, You take a grumpy pill this morning??? :angel2:

I had to do it. You made me.







Five (5) 1,2,3,4,5 twists with the Unicorn. 






And while I was on a roll - 22 twists with the Zhauss - most consistent grind






And 18 twists with the Peugeot


----------



## EdipisReks (Mar 10, 2015)

Mucho Bocho said:


> I think they all suck. I have have a half dozen unicorn mills because they're supposed to the best. They may be better than all others, if say, they are the best of the worst.
> 
> Their designs have major design flaws. On the Magnum, the adjustment screw loosens up after a couple dozen cranks. The knob itself is loosey goosey and are really only suited for course grinding. The grind knob is smooth plastic and even a slightly moist hand will slip or it take great effort to turn. The knob needs some sort of knurling for better grip. Ten years ago I mentioned this to them, guess they didn't agree with me. Also, even the Magnum doesn't grind a lot of pepper when cranked. Think I'm wrong, grind me one gram of black tellicherry , and report back (after you rest your arm of course) how long that took.
> 
> I say, all pepper mills suck.



I use an electric coffee mill for anything but small amounts, myself...


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 10, 2015)

DAVE. that is pretty fantastic.

going all ATK on us!! well done. that Unicorn is so utilitarian looking..or looks like Dil....nevermind.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 10, 2015)

Well done Dave. The Unicorn grind looks like back fill but that besides the point. I was judging based on the the tightest setting on the unicorn.

Sounds like your Mr. test Kitchen tonight, what's your conclusion? ;-)


----------



## ptolemy (Mar 10, 2015)

hehe, u guys rock.

few years ago, I got a great deal on unicorns and shared 3 with my fellow forumers. that was great and I hope they all enjoy it.

I use 2, that magnum and old oxo grinder... if it held even 1/2 as much as magnum, i'd call it my favorite, but it's tiny....


----------



## panda (Mar 10, 2015)

no joke, i love the mccormick disposable mills. never have to refill just replace for cheap at the grocery store. 3 settings. for bulk grind a pint full at a time in the vitamix..


----------



## Chifunda (Mar 11, 2015)

So I looked up Obsessive Compulsive Disorder this morning and it said "See KKF". I mean, forty posts and counting in response to a guy asking what pepper mill he should buy?

Isn't it wonderful that we have a place where we can all be together? :lol2: Please excuse me now, I have to go see if my Unicorn takes the same number of twists to grind a gram of pepper as Dave's does. And by the way, there's no need to point out that I was one of the first to reply to the OP. :angel2:


----------



## erickso1 (Mar 11, 2015)

Chifunda said:


> So I looked up Obsessive Compulsive Disorder this morning and it said "See KKF". I mean, forty posts and counting in response to a guy asking what pepper mill he should buy?
> 
> Isn't it wonderful that we have a place where we can all be together? :lol2: Please excuse me now, I have to go see if my Unicorn takes the same number of twists to grind a gram of pepper as Dave's does. And by the way, there's no need to point out that I was one of the first to reply to the OP. :angel2:



I'd say I've heard her lament about a pepper mill at least 40 times also. :lol2:

And to be fair, I've also read multiple pages related to a singular spoon. With the discussion being good enough and thorough enough that I almost purchased a Kunz (even though I realistically have zero need for one). 

Knowing her, with the vast reams of recommendations and data I've provided her with from you guys, she'll probably go with the Vic Firth/Fletchers Mill Border Grill peppermill. Turns out she doesn't want plastic, wants american made, and wants it somewhat stylish. Thanks to all who provided input. You've certainly opened my eyes to the breadth and depth of the pepper mill market. :lol2:


----------



## daveb (Mar 11, 2015)

Damn, I've got one of those too. I'll have to load it and get the scale out again.:cool2:


----------



## Reede (Mar 11, 2015)

http://www.studiobyski.com/images/peppermills/14212.jpg


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 11, 2015)

erickso1 said:


> I'd say I've heard her lament about a pepper mill at least 40 times also. :lol2:
> 
> And to be fair, I've also read multiple pages related to a singular spoon. With the discussion being good enough and thorough enough that I almost purchased a Kunz (even though I realistically have zero need for one).
> 
> Knowing her, with the vast reams of recommendations and data I've provided her with from you guys, she'll probably go with the Vic Firth/Fletchers Mill Border Grill peppermill. Turns out she doesn't want plastic, wants american made, and wants it somewhat stylish. Thanks to all who provided input. You've certainly opened my eyes to the breadth and depth of the pepper mill market. :lol2:



what mill is this? very nice looking.


----------



## Lexington Jim (Mar 11, 2015)

I have one of these: http://www.crateandbarrel.com/cast-iron-spice-grinder/s183016. Cast iron, no crank, heavy, indestructible. I brought one back from Sweden 20 years ago. My son found one in Cincinnati last year.


----------



## erickso1 (Mar 11, 2015)

Boom, on Amazon it's called the fletcher mill Mesa grill pepper mill.


----------



## tcmx3 (Mar 11, 2015)

I picked up a Peugeot for myself based on this thread.


----------



## RobinW (Mar 12, 2015)

Lexington Jim said:


> I have one of these: http://www.crateandbarrel.com/cast-iron-spice-grinder/s183016. Cast iron, no crank, heavy, indestructible. I brought one back from Sweden 20 years ago. My son found one in Cincinnati last year.



These are manufactured by Skeppshult, the only remaining cast iron company still in business doing housewares in Sweden... They started their business in 1906.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 12, 2015)

Jim, nice find. cast Iron hand motar and pestle. I've never need one of those before. Going to go to Crate and Barrel today to pick one up today. This may be the only pepper grinder that will make me happy.


----------



## EdipisReks (Mar 12, 2015)

Chifunda said:


> So I looked up Obsessive Compulsive Disorder this morning and it said "See KKF".



You should see the watch and fountain pen forums.


----------



## EdipisReks (Mar 12, 2015)

redisburning said:


> I picked up a Peugeot for myself based on this thread.



While I really do think that the Bounds mills are much better made, I really do love the big red Peugeot that a close friend gifted me with.


----------



## Oaken (Mar 12, 2015)

Another vote for the Magnum. The lack of fine grind is the only fault.


----------



## jphy (Mar 12, 2015)

Cole & Mason.


----------



## Chifunda (Mar 12, 2015)

EdipisReks said:


> You should see the watch and fountain pen forums.



Ain't no flies on coffeegeeks.com either.


----------



## GLE1952 (Mar 13, 2015)

Best I have found is my Hon turkish coffee mill.


----------



## nutmeg (Mar 18, 2015)

I love the Pro Cute Titanium XL!! Not the cheapest too..


----------



## wrobelan (Mar 20, 2015)

nwdel said:


> +1



The best.


----------

